# Dawes Saratoga Ladies Elite or Ridgeback MXK Open Frame?



## heritageboy (25 Mar 2009)

Greetings, first post on here.

Wife's b'day in a couple of weeks and I'd like to get her a new bike. I'm after a comfort/ATB around the £200 mark - I've come across two that tickle my fancy: 

Dawes Saratoga Elite 2008 16" - £231.90 all-in, Ebay 
Ridgeback MXK Open frame 14.5" - £222.98 all-in, Ebay though I'd need to get her the 17" 

The Dawes has a better transmission (Alivio) than the MXK's (Altus) though I read the MXK is super-comfy. I worry that the Saratoga will be too heavy at 15.4kg but can't find a weight anywhere for the MXK. I like the fact that the Dawes comes with mudguards/stand and that she's got on well with the Saratoga as that's what our local bike hire place uses. Bike will be used for gentle cycling with me (pulling tot in trailer behind Orange Evo) on tracks in the Forest of Dean. 

Any advice gratefully rec'd!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Mar 2009)

If I were buying the bike I would go for the Dawes hands down. It is a better spec bike and as you have stated...........


heritageboy said:


> I like the fact that the Dawes comes with mudguards/stand and that she's got on well with the Saratoga as that's what our local bike hire place uses.



I think you have answered your own question.

I hope your good lady wife has a great Birthday BTW.


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2009)

I have the Dawes Saratoga - after using it at the Forest of Dean... its not the lightest of bikes but you know it will stand up to the tracks there. Mine is older and didn't come with mud-guards though I later fitted them. Other than chain, tyre change to puncture resistant marathons and changing brake blocks the only other thing that has gone wrong on that bike was the spring in the brake arms. 

Have to admit its now my second bike (went for disk brakes and no suspension on the newer bike).


----------

